# New case



## BradleyKZN (Mar 17, 2009)

I finally know what I want out of a case, but dont know if one exists. I need one with a large side panel, like the ones on the Thermaltake M9 and it must have a 200mm+ or 120mmx2 exhaust fans on the top. I will be putting red LED fans into it so the top fan must be either red or colorless. The other case fans dont matter because I can always replace them. Also I am going the negative pressure route. Does anybody know if a case like this exists?


----------



## red268 (Mar 17, 2009)

Antec 1200 - Antec 900 - Antec 900 Two

Top fans can all have the LEDs turned off, so are effectivly colourless. Also, big side panels, due to them being big cases .... and large windows as well. Some people don't like the windows, but these are easily changed.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah man, I like the Antec 900, its the only one there that I can afford, my problem is with the window. I dont want to have to take anything apart at all.


----------



## rick22 (Mar 17, 2009)

Antec 900.....


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you guys provide some pics with the case all lit up and the side panel on?


----------



## red268 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MTEyOQ==

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2007/0611/antec_1.jpg  Better picture


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 17, 2009)

Im such a moron today :shadedshu  I meant to say a side on view


----------



## red268 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://frasercoastcomputers.com.au/products/black-antec-900-side.jpg
Looks like that picture was taken with some extra cold cathode tubes inside it though.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 17, 2009)

Red, thanks for your help man, If i dont find anything else then I will take the Antec


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey mate if an antec 900 is in your budget I suggest go for the Thermaltake V9, Antec 900 v2, NZXT Zero/NZXT Zero 2 or NZXT Tempest. Even though they are around the same price or cheaper and maybe the same level of air cooling these cases provide better cable management.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 17, 2009)

I would love an NZXT but I havent seen one in South Africa  the others, I have a problem with a side panel


----------

